# Howard County, MD shows 14th-16th of October



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Anyone going? I will be there all three days with BB and JC. I will have to look up the breakdown and schedule.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I think Eastern PA should be your next stop and then I can make some shows!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't think I will be making any PA shows any time soon, dad doesn't want to make the trip when there are plenty of shows down this way. Personally I would love to go to some northern shows as you need less dogs up there then down here, people build majors up there. It is unfortunate because there are some really nice venues in VA, but there is never any majors.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Sad face! I wish you the best of luck! Maybe I'll be able to get down that way sometime!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, I would like to pick up at least one major. It is major in dogs, so they would need to cross over (give Best of Winners to the bitch). She got quite a few BOWs when she was younger, but she has really matured nicely so we will see.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Here is the breakdown of the days and the schedules:

Friday:

Bulldogs breakdown: 3-4 (0-0), one pointer
schedule: First up 8:00 AM in Ring 6

Weimaraners breakdown: 8-9 (3-1), two pointer for bitches, 3 pointer for dogs
schedule: After 10 dogs at 9:30 AM in Ring 2

Saturday:

Bulldogs breakdown: 4-6 (0-0), still one pointer
schedule: First up at 8:00 AM in Ring 12

Weimaraners breakdown: 7-9 (2-1), still the same
schedule: After 8 dogs at 12:45 PM in Ring 7

Sunday:

Bulldogs breakdown: 3-6 (0-0), same
schedule: First up at 8:00 AM in Ring 12

Weimaraners breakdown: 7-9 (3-1), same
schedule: After 5 at 9:00 AM in Ring 5

I think the last two days it is right on the dot, so all dogs have to show up for the major in Weimaraners.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

The show starts tommorow but we are leaving for MD today. Jay has already packed himself lol.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Good luck, Chaos! I won't be making it  we started Redoing our basement yesterday.

Be safe on the drive!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks yeah we will


----------

